# old pellet stoves - what's the oldest you got?



## smirnov3 (Nov 11, 2008)

Ok guys, here's where you can brag a little - what's the oldest pellet stove you have in operation?

and I mean 'heating your home', not sitting in the backroom, that you fire up once a year to show your friends that it still runs


----------



## Flammam (Nov 11, 2008)

1994 Austroflaam still heating my house like the day I got it.


----------



## smirnov3 (Nov 11, 2008)

Flammam said:
			
		

> 1994 Austroflaam still heating my house like the day I got it.



have you had to replace any parts?


----------



## Flammam (Nov 11, 2008)

Just the gaskets yearly when cleaned.(comb blower, door,)


----------



## warty (Nov 11, 2008)

I have and Whitfield Quest  serial 5053 Ive had for 9 years and it was 2 or 3 years old when i bought it. Warty


----------



## metpound (Nov 13, 2008)

I have the same as Flammam. I bought it used 2 years ago and have not had any problems with it. I hope it stays that way.


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 13, 2008)

1991 Whitfield Renaissance.


----------



## smirnov3 (Nov 13, 2008)

lucky13 said:
			
		

> 1991 Whitfield Renaissance.



cool. And the paint on it still looks good - no rust or anything!


----------



## dave1966 (Nov 13, 2008)

my 1991 jamestown is still going strong 22nd yaer it's now at my parents how keeping them warm


----------



## itworks (Nov 13, 2008)

dave1966 said:
			
		

> my 1991 jamestown is still going strong 22nd yaer it's now at my parents how keeping them warm




Let's check the math & spelling here. 1991-2008, nope not 22 yaer, but I'm sure it's a wonderful stove.


----------



## metpound (Nov 13, 2008)

Since we are correcting dave1966, I thought I would add that I am glad his parent's how is very warm. I don't know about my how but my house is very warm.


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 15, 2008)

Anton Smirnov said:
			
		

> lucky13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've resprayed it.


----------



## techsol (Nov 15, 2008)

1994 Travis Industries Lopi Stove Insert, Have two of them right now, converting one to a boiler, believe it or not! :cheese:


----------



## sydney1963 (Nov 15, 2008)

I have a 1993 Saranac D25.  It has had many makeovers, but still keeping us warm.


----------



## Mr Whitfield (Nov 16, 2008)

1994 Whitfield advantage II Insert, 1991 Waterford (Whitfield), Both work great...


----------



## rap69ri (Nov 16, 2008)

1990-92 Whitfield Quest insert I bought for my parents. Replaced the low limit switch, gaskets and the buttons on the control panel.


----------



## kbd627 (Nov 18, 2008)

1997 Breckwell P28I. Haven't used much, wouldn't lite several years ago so it became a nice ornament. Decided to check it out this year. Luckily I didn't get a service call. Disconnected pipe from stove and 2 dead birds (skulls and beaks) head first in exhaust fan. Cleared out "obstruction" from fan and pipe and she works again!


----------



## smirnov3 (Nov 19, 2008)

kbd627 said:
			
		

> 1997 Breckwell P28I. Haven't used much, wouldn't lite several years ago so it became a nice ornament. Decided to check it out this year. Luckily I didn't get a service call. Disconnected pipe from stove and 2 dead birds (skulls and beaks) head first in exhaust fan. Cleared out "obstruction" from fan and pipe and she works again!



you may want to go up on the roof (or have a 'sweep do it).

if you had _two_ birds, there's a chance there was a nest in your chimney. part of it may still be there, obstructing the exhaust


----------



## kbd627 (Nov 19, 2008)

Already went up on roof and swept down. Nothing else was in it. The too late birds flew down larger pipe then into 3" with 2 elbows evidently they couldn't turn around so tried  to go out through stove.  Metal insulated chimney that was installed by builder 14 years ago. Cap has metal slats I wrapped some thin metal fencing around it also. Shouldn't happen again unless they chew through wire!!


----------



## Xena (Nov 19, 2008)

Some nice stories here, but this thread is useless without pics! 





All of you with stoves installed 15+ years ago, does
the pellet vent hold up that long or have you had 
to replace it?


----------



## hossthehermit (Nov 19, 2008)

Anton Smirnov said:
			
		

> Ok guys, here's where you can brag a little - what's the oldest pellet stove you have in operation?
> 
> and I mean 'heating your home', not sitting in the backroom, that you fire up once a year to show your friends that it still runs



2008 St. Croix Revolution. Got rid of all the old shi* boxes when scrap prices were high


----------



## rap69ri (Nov 20, 2008)

hossthehermit said:
			
		

> Anton Smirnov said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So even if it worked you scrapped it? Pretty sure it would've been worth more selling it on Craigslist even when scrap prices were high a few months ago.


----------



## hossthehermit (Nov 20, 2008)

rap69ri said:
			
		

> hossthehermit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just ' cause I could make it work, being used to it, doesn't mean some one else could. If they burned down their house, it would have been a bad thing. Besides,I tried, and nobody wanted 'em.


----------



## rap69ri (Nov 20, 2008)

hossthehermit said:
			
		

> rap69ri said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What stoves did you scrap?


----------



## 69800 (Jan 20, 2009)

I am running 3 Whitfield WP1s (Legend). They are all in mint condition. 1984 and 1985 vintage. They weigh about twice as much as an Advantage and the room air will burn you hand at 8 inches out.. I would not trade them for any thing... PS no circut boards to fail either.
mark


----------



## jjs777_fzr (Oct 23, 2012)

I can't believe pellet stoves have been around as long as some of these folks have reported - first time I even saw a pellet stove was 2006 at my buddies summer house in NH.  Never would have guessed they date back to the 80's.


----------



## DirtyDave (Oct 23, 2012)

94 Whitfield Advantage here,  only thing I see is Ultragrate update.


----------



## smwilliamson (Oct 23, 2012)

94 invincible.... with mods....so its not really that old. In storage 87 whitfield, 89 jamestown and 93 breckwell ah...and 93the p61


----------



## DexterDay (Oct 23, 2012)

1997 Englander 25 PDV (US 25-5670).  Its not pretty. But it works. Now in storage.

Thinking about selling....


----------



## pip3398 (Oct 24, 2012)

1992 Breckwell P-24  Just refurbed. Like new now.  They last longer than twinkies.


----------



## Harman Lover 007 (Oct 24, 2012)

1996 Harman Invincible RS, still running.


----------



## Shaw520 (Oct 24, 2012)

View attachment 78443

Manufactured in 01' Englander 25-   Completely rebuilt before the 2012-2013 season


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 24, 2012)

94 Quad Nova 800. Still runs.


----------



## Malibusurfer (Oct 24, 2012)

Not sure of year, but restoring a old wood fireplace with a Collins Hopper 4000 pellet stove adapter on it..  From what I've been told and read, they are the first pellet stoves built... Pics when I get her together and running


----------



## dben (Oct 24, 2012)

1987 Treager


----------



## Clay H (Oct 24, 2012)

My St. Croix insert is 8 years old...nothing compared to some of these classics.


----------



## Mark_ms (Oct 24, 2012)

1993 Austroflamm Integra , I bought used 4 years ago, other than gaskets I had to have motherboard rebulit last year. Still has original combustion fan
It is a tank.


----------



## Don2222 (Oct 24, 2012)

Hello

1997 Lopi Pioneer Bay with new paint and upgraded control panel and new combustion blower.


----------



## Bioburner (Oct 24, 2012)

Xena said:


> Some nice stories here, but this thread is useless without pics!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pellets are not bad but six years was the most,but no good environment in basement or garage. I moved a 1983 Whitfield to try the Harman I got at auction this last spring. Will have to move back to fire up and take a picture. I can't believe there isn't anyone with operational pellet stoves dating back to the early 80s. Simple,functional.


----------



## MSmith66 (Oct 25, 2012)

smirnov3 said:


> Ok guys, here's where you can brag a little - what's the oldest pellet stove you have in operation?
> 
> and I mean 'heating your home', not sitting in the backroom, that you fire up once a year to show your friends that it still runs


 Harman1991 Pellet Pro II


----------



## Malibusurfer (Oct 26, 2012)

Bioburner, give me a couple weeks to get my parts shipped out here and my Collins Hopper stove together ( ordered new auger motor and timer).... She's at least gotta be mid 80's or earlier!


----------



## Pellet-King (Oct 27, 2012)

In 1987 I thought of going pellet, guess back then Whitfield ruled, bought a Consolidated Dutchwest Woodstove instead, after 10 yr's of stacking wood, had enough and got the Whitfield, never look back


----------



## Snowy Rivers (Oct 27, 2012)

We have a 1991 Whitfield Prodigy 2
These were not well liked, I am told as they area tad fussy.

Been working great for us for the past 3 seasons.

Also have a 1992 Advantage 2

The older one mentioned without the control board sparks my interest for sure.
We have two 1993 Quadrafire 1000 units.

The Quads have been good units, with the only issue being the early clay burn pots broke, but were replaced under warranty.

Oldies and goodies, gotta love all the oldies.

Snowy


----------



## Ironhorse74 (Nov 1, 2012)

I sold a house six years ago that had a 1988 Whitfield. Still running strong. I don't know how many of you were Whitfield dealers back in the day. The biggest problem with Whitfield was that Jerry Whitfield could not build the same stove two days in a row. He was constantly screwing with them. He never dida good job of separating out the modifications by serial number either.


----------



## Malibusurfer (Nov 13, 2012)

Not sure of year but got the Collins Hopper 4000 running on a early wood stove converted to pellet with the hopper ad on.... Not sure of year, but electronics very rudamentary... Have it thru window first with plate etc, to make sure it will actually work and heat a room or two of my cabin... ON top is a homemade heat exchanger that I am going to ad fan in the back with 3 speeds.... Yeah, 6" wood fireplace pipe!
Anyway, any ideas on year?? Is it the oldest ??


----------



## DexterDay (Nov 13, 2012)

Be careful extracting to much heat from the exhaust.

The by-product of combustion, when exhaust temps are low, is creosote. 

I am very interested in this. Can you take some pics of the burn pot and the receptacle it sits in? Also, the hopper and drop chute inside stove?  

Looks great. Its definitely one of the oldest burning on this Forum.


----------



## Malibusurfer (Nov 13, 2012)

Yeah, I'm probably going to burn a creosote log ( like 1/4 of one ) every now and then ... It can still Be a woodstove by blocking ramp.. Pretty easy to do... Good advise
Very simple design. The hopper just bolts onto stove. I have another thread ( Collins hopper 4000) in which I took pics of it all apart..


----------

